# How much do roleplayers for hire charge?



## Choqbun (Sep 23, 2022)

I’m looking into getting someone to rp with me using two premade characters. 
I’m kinda depressed and lonely? (Cringe I know) and have a comfort character that’s dating my fursona. 

If anyone has any idea how much people that get paid to rp charge let me know??? Like I know this is stupid but it’ll help


----------



## Mambi (Sep 23, 2022)

Choqbun said:


> I’m looking into getting someone to rp with me using two premade characters.
> I’m kinda depressed and lonely? (Cringe I know) and have a comfort character that’s dating my fursona.
> 
> If anyone has any idea how much people that get paid to rp charge let me know??? Like I know this is stupid but it’ll help



Ummm, I don't care to get _paid_, but if you're fun I'll happily RP with your character if interested as long as I have the time. PM me here and we can work out a scenario.

_<the cat smiles and extends his paw>_ I'm curious though...if someone is dating your fursona, where do we fit in? Did I read that wrong, it is a catnippy night <_blush_>  Are you saying you want to RP *as* your characters and not our own? I mean, you can use _your _own of course but most people would prefer to be themselves or alternates of at least. What did you have in mind for style? Sci-fi, modern, fantasy, etc...

If you *do* mean as your character, then you'll have to tell me who and what they're first at least before I decide anything. Only fair. <_,grin_>


----------



## Choqbun (Oct 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Ummm, I don't care to get _paid_, but if you're fun I'll happily RP with your character if interested as long as I have the time. PM me here and we can work out a scenario.
> 
> _<the cat smiles and extends his paw>_ I'm curious though...if someone is dating your fursona, where do we fit in? Did I read that wrong, it is a catnippy night <_blush_>  Are you saying you want to RP *as* your characters and not our own? I mean, you can use _your _own of course but most people would prefer to be themselves or alternates of at least. What did you have in mind for style? Sci-fi, modern, fantasy, etc...
> 
> If you *do* mean as your character, then you'll have to tell me who and what they're first at least before I decide anything. Only fair. <_,grin_>


Hey i forgot to reply but I have a whole document about the characters and such ;w; it would be Roleplaying as my other character


----------



## skorgeD14 (Oct 12, 2022)

I roleplay withy character for free I don't care for money.


----------



## lottie (Oct 12, 2022)

Hello ! I'll do a rp w you and dw you don't need to pay me !


----------



## skorgeD14 (Oct 12, 2022)

This is a warning but you better watch out for possible scammers when ever you do that kind of RP.


----------



## Choqbun (Oct 12, 2022)

skorgeD14 said:


> This is a warning but you better watch out for possible scammers when ever you do that kind of RP.


Yeah I’m not gonna be paying for anyone to rp with me now! I posted a ad asking for people seeing as no one minds doing it for free lmfaooo


----------



## Choqbun (Oct 12, 2022)

lottie said:


> Hello ! I'll do a rp w you and dw you don't need to pay me !


Hey! I have a whole document if you need the information


----------



## lottie (Oct 13, 2022)

Choqbun said:


> Hey! I have a whole document if you need the information


omg that would be perfect dm me it on discord  ! :Lottie#0519


----------



## KohleCoke (Nov 3, 2022)

Choqbun said:


> I’m looking into getting someone to rp with me using two premade characters.
> I’m kinda depressed and lonely? (Cringe I know) and have a comfort character that’s dating my fursona.
> 
> If anyone has any idea how much people that get paid to rp charge let me know??? Like I know this is stupid but it’ll help


You are most definitely not alone with the 'comfort character'. Did that myself back in 2020 for a raccoon of mine--gave him a fox to be boifren and boifren with. Ähem, anyway. If you're still looking, I won't mind discussing something! Discord: @KohleCoke#4293


----------

